# UK Reptile Shows/Meetings 2006



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Shows announced*

*IHS Breeders Meeting 
18 June and 8th October 2006*
The Dome Sport Centre, Doncaster

*British Reptile & Amphibian Society
8 July 2006*
Ripple Hall, Barking, Essex

*Exeter Reptile Expo
22nd July 2006* 
The Matford Centre, Matford Park Road, Exeter

*PRAS Breeders Meeting
30th July 2006*
Havant Leisure Centre, Hampshire

----

These are the only ones I know about so far.. post any others you hear about and so we can compile the list!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone know of any others in the UK this year?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

norwich in sept, basildon, the cornwall one,


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Godamit I booked a week off in August so I wont get to any of those this year :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there isnt any in august usually


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> norwich in sept, basildon, the cornwall one,


Do you know any detauls for these ones? i'll add them to the list.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not without looking..
the cornwall area one is july, basildon is august? and norwich is early sept.
will find more details at some point


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the exeter one is as follows:- 
The Matford Centre
Matford Park Road
Exeter
Devon
EX2 8FD 



waiting for details on the times, i think its 22nd july.
cost 1.50 kids and 2.50 adults


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, the exeter show is on:-Date is 22nd July. 10am - 5pm


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

heres the full details for the expo in devon.

22nd July 2006

Exeter Reptile Expo Reptiles, Amphibians,Inverts and small mammals

The Matford Centre

Matford Park Road

Exeter

Devon

EX2 8FD

10.00am -- 5.00pm Adults £2.50 Under 16's and OAP's £1.50

Anyone interested in booking a table please email [email protected]

A website with all the info will be up and running soon


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Cheers m8

list updated


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

so you have been e-mailing jason as well nige lol. i was thinking about going won't have anything to sell if these 3 females I am waiting for to lay don't bloody get on with it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no taz, not sure who he is... that guy from livefoods i presume?
i wont be taking anything.. i will have a few for barking, but thats about it.


----------



## Reptilians (May 26, 2006)

*Show*

Is the show in essex and the 1 in devon defenitely on ? Please let me know as I have to book my plane ticket from outh Africa today...

Thanks Guys


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I know the essex one is as we are all planning on going. And im assuming the devon one is.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yes these are both confirmed shows


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the norwich show is on Sunday 3rd September.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

if my bloody females do not get on with it and lay september show it will be! :evil:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

go to the donnie one in october then,. if not then hold them back til next year.
the problem you have is that you live in the middle of nowhere for most people, on the brightside prices up north are usually better for the seller.


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*re*

Does anyone know of any shows that are happening closer to my neck of the woods (Oxfordshire, buckinghamshire, London??)?
Also, we are in cornwall middle of august, so if anyone hears of any then please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

basildon, barking, portsmouth (thats july)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just found this...
i think we knew of most of them but there are some more specific details

11 June HOUTEN, HOLLAND

18 June DONCASTER: IHS (International Herpetological Society) The Dome Sports Centre, Doncaster. 

8 July ESSEX: BRAS (British Reptile & Amphibean Society), Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Rd, Barking, Essex.

22 July EXETER: Exeter Reptile Expo, The Matford Centre, Matford Park Road, Exeter, 10am-5pm, £2.50 adult entry, £1.50 child or pensioner entry.

30 July PORTSMOUTH: Havant Leisure Centre, Civic Centre Road, Havant, Hants

3 Sept NORWICH: EHS (Eastern Herpetological Society) Norwich

16 Sept HAMM, GERMANY: Terraristika Hamm, ZentralhallenHamm, Germany.

8 Oct DONCASTER: IHS (Interational Herpetological Society) The Dome Sports Centre, Doncaster.

29 Oct MILTON KEYNES: RFC (Reptile Fan Club) Breed Show, Stantonbury Campus Leisure Centre, Milton Keynes.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

by the way, the last one is a SHOW, you literally show corns, there wont be any to buy.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

*Houten*

Is anyone else going to houten this sunday

Reptile fair 

Houten
(Netherlands) 



One of Europe's biggest reptile fairs 

REPTILES / AMPHIBIANS / SPIDERS / INSECTS / PLANTS / RODENTS / SPECIAL ANIMALS AND ACCESSORIES 

SUNDAY 11 JUNE 2006 

Room 5000 M2 / 800 meter of table 

Euretco Expo Center, Meidoornkade 24, Houten 

FROM 10.00 A.M. UNTIL 16.00 P.M. (OPEN to vendors at 08.00 HOUR)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not me mate, didnt know about it until recently, would never get the time off without months of notice from work.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah i am going should be a good one.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not been to that one yet, do have it booked off next year though, but am goinghamm so not sure if i will make them both


----------



## royalpythonboy (Oct 23, 2005)

does any 1 no the date of the basildon one, and is it Basildon in essex near southend, bcoz if it is thats well near where i live


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah its that one, its on this forum somewhere.. cant recall the date off the top of my head


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> no taz, not sure who he is... that guy from livefoods i presume?
> i wont be taking anything.. i will have a few for barking, but thats about it.


Yes it is that guy from livefoods :wink: 
The website is working now btw www.exreptile.com


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

im going to the essex one .does any one know if its near the train station. also not been to one before will there be stuff for sale or just for show (sorry if silly question)


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

yes there's stuff for sale.. no idea about train station as we're all going by car. Check off topic to see about the meet afterwards.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Does anyone know the details for the one in september, i have heard that it is in Essex, does anyone know :?:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Right found the details:

24th September (Sunday) - Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club Breeders Meeting 
BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB, Gardiners Way, Gardiners Lane South, Basildon, Essex, SS14 3AP 
Open to the general public from 10.30am-3.30pm. Admission costs will be £1.50 for adults, and £1.00 for concessions. For further details, or to reserve tables, please e-mail [email protected]


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Nearest train station is Basildon which is on the Fenchurch Street to Southend main line. You will need to get a taxi from the station as it's probably to far to walk, I'm not sure what buses go that way.

Directions wise it's next to the mini retail area near to the Tractor Plant and the Festival Leisure park.

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamic...ildon&strCountry=1138&image2.x=17&image2.y=11


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

does any1 know of any shows in north wales, in liverpool or the wirral area?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is one in the north west, but i dont recall specific details.


----------



## Kerry1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you have to be a member to go to the Norwich show in September?

How much is entry?


----------



## Charisma_Love (Feb 16, 2006)

Kerry1 said:


> Do you have to be a member to go to the Norwich show in September?
> 
> How much is entry?


I was just about to ask the same thing.
What time does it start and end?
I'm at work in a shop just over the road from it all day but hopefully they'll give me a couple of hours off if I'm lucky. I'd love to pick myself up a tiger snail!


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

The Norwich show, 3rd September, has been cancelled


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

No, the Norwich show 'was' open to the public,

But...

As Dingy said, its been cancelled, not sure why yet, waiting for the letter. but it wont take much to work it out !!

Thats why membership of societies such as IHS and FBH are so important, I agree on the face of things you dont get much for your money, but they work real close with show organisers and lobby hard in favour of our hobby

Tony


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

It was cancelled because the school double booked.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

dingy said:


> It was cancelled because the school double booked.


Emmm, thats not the reason supplied by the organisers.

The activists again put it about that the school kids would all catch salmonella and the council basicly put it in the hands of the school, who due to the holidays didnt have anyone available to listen to the case put by the organsers.

Maybe we should have a poll, something like...have you ever had a medicly diagnosed disease that has been due to handling reptiles.

I am sure IF this were true, there would be a high incidence within the population of this forum.

Tony


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well Ive caught nothing.. and on the odd occasion forgot to wash my hands after and have been fine.. bloody activists ruining it again.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

crys.
Not one show in the North west.
I used to go to the Stockport show years back but Stockport Council Kiboshed it for silly reason of selling at market stalls thing or something. But it was also because of the threats they had from animal nutters who said they blow the place up if they carried on holding them. (so I was told but wouldn't suprise me!) 

If anyone does know then god I would love to know, haven't been for years and with no car can't get down south, you guys are lucky you have them lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no i dont think there is really.. doncaster is probably the nearest to you.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

So if I was to travel to Doncaster, would reptiles be available for sale on the 8th of October?
Would anyone have Hognoses?
Think my mate would be willing to come with me so we could split her petrol.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

:lol: is everyone after hogs at doncaster cos im after some as well


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Pimperella said:


> So if I was to travel to Doncaster, would reptiles be available for sale on the 8th of October?
> Would anyone have Hognoses?
> Think my mate would be willing to come with me so we could split her petrol.


almost certainly. although you wiull have yo be a member of one of the reptile authorities like ihs to enter.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i think the deadline to join and sort membership out to attend is up as you cannot join on the door.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it may well be yes, you usually get a week or so to do it... so worth the try.
i havent got a link to any of the sites either.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

there will be some vivs going really cheap there as well :wink:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

all changed then nowadays, stockport was just pay on the door.
ahh well. was hoping to buy a load of matching vivs.
got my hoggies, drove down to nottingham last night. got 3 little girls and a boy. and a female albino banded cali king.
xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i prefer those ones myself... i dont like paying out 20 quid to join a club really... theres no major benifit for me personally.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

they do help to keep your hobby


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

jav07 said:


> there will be some vivs going really cheap there as well :wink:


what vivs and how cheap are we talking?!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

If it wasnt for the likes of IHS and FBH and all the local societies that are affiliated, my guess is there would be no reptile show in UK at all.

You may only see a newsletter, and regard £20 as a lot to get into a show, but without it, ...well lets just say the 'group of worried people' would have thier way and have all reptiles banned !


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, My Mate has joined yesterday. I had no money left in paypal, better start selling stuff lol


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i second that


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jav07 said:


> they do help to keep your hobby


yeah i know, but if i'm honest the only reason i would join is to sell at a show... not being funny, i'm sure they do really well, but with everything, if spending 20 quid isnt directly going to benifit me then i wont spend it.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

very good point,but if you spend the £20 it would benifit you and the ihs as well


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

will there be any in essex end of this year, or start of next year?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jav07 said:


> very good point,but if you spend the £20 it would benifit you and the ihs as well


problem is i would go to so few shows, maybe say 1, that would in turn make my entrance fee like 25 quid in effect.
i will join eventually i guess


----------



## AngiNelson (Nov 3, 2006)

*Bristol reptile society*

Its our first meeting next week, so spread the word. Their will be a raffle and a small competition for the kids too, so what are you waiting for?


----------



## bristolchick (Oct 15, 2006)

*Bristol Reptile Society*

Hi,

Could someone please send me details on this group as we have been trying to find something locally.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Denise


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

where could I get more details for the Barking one ??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it wont be released for a few months, its usually the last week of july, or maybe the second last week.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

ahhh ok koky


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

just heard that there will definatly be another Exeter show (Yay !) At matford center again, not booked yet but hoping for the 18th, as soon as its confirmed I will let you all know


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well that will be cool...


----------

